# Online Game



## Taren Nighteyes (Apr 13, 2010)

Hello,

Still looking for an online game during the week (preferably Tuesday through Thursday).  I prefer DND 4E or SW SAGA.

After some technical difficulties/learning curve, I now have Ventrilo, Maptools, and Game Table loaded and running on my computer.  I'd prefer not to use DND Character builder as I don't have a subscription to the Insider, so I can't use the character options beyond the basic download.

Other than the ocassional life event (which I will give advanced notice of when possible), I'm very reliable.

Thanks,

Taren Nighteyes


----------



## Eryiedes (Apr 13, 2010)

Taren Nighteyes said:


> Hello,
> 
> Still looking for an online game during the week (preferably Tuesday through Thursday). I prefer DND 4E or SW SAGA.
> 
> Taren Nighteyes




Damn T, I was told you had found a game a while ago.
I appologize ,dude.
If you are willing to try GURPS....(dl a copy of GURPS lite, its free and see if it is something you would wish to try)....I have a GURPS game thread going and we are looking for one more player....we will be playing in the Desert of Desolation series but with GURPS rules.
If you prefer not to I will understand.
Once more, I am sorry.....had I known you were still looking for a game I would tried to start something up your alley.

Peace & Light


----------



## Taren Nighteyes (Apr 13, 2010)

No worries dude - I thought I had found a game too, but it didn't work out unfortunately!

Hopefully something will come along soon!

Thanks for keeping me in mind!

Taren


----------



## Ferghis (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm up for a regular online 4e game. I'm in the US east coast time zone, if that matters.

PM me if something starts rolling and I forget to check back in this thread.


----------



## MoonlitKnightt (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd be interested in joining up for an online 4th Edition game, on Tuesday or Thursday (Wednesday, there's a conflict in the afternoons, but the mornings or evenings are clear). I'm new to the game, but have created a character with the help of a more experienced player I've met through this site. If you and your group don't mind taking on a new comer, I'd enjoy the chance. I have Skype, but can download another program to be able to converse with the group if needed.


----------



## Balmor (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm interested in playing 4e as well. Thursday evenings after 8 p.m. EST works best for me. I'm on skype and have maptools installed. Will consider other apps (such as d20pro or itabletop) if I can find a game.

Thanks!


----------

